# IN DEMAND Air Force Careers



## Tyler Valdal (13 Sep 2012)

Hello Tyler Valdal here again with another question for the Army.ca forums . So it is quite simple my passion for joining the Canadian Military has reawakened this past few weeks . I am currently taking Security and Risk Management and loving it but have no decided my career path as I am in my last year of a 2 year Diploma Course.

I am interested in all aspects of the Military Army , Navy and Air Force . But I am here to ask about the air force.

With a Diploma i would not be eligible for a career as a officer but a NCO i am .

So what are the demand job the air force are currently looking for ? Not what is plastered on the forces.ca site but from people that are currently in the service or has and ear into it .

Any help would be appreciated 

Thanks

Tyler Valdal


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Sep 2012)

Tyler Valdal said:
			
		

> So what are the demand job the air force are currently looking for ? Not what is plastered on the forces.ca site but from people that are currently in the service or has and ear into it .



The ones on the site are the ones that are in demand. Your recruiting center can tell you right away if you call them.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Sep 2012)

Tyler Valdal said:
			
		

> I have always been interested in having a military career but decided against it , i am thinking about joining The Ontario Regiment .


Notwithstanding the Ont Rs being in the military, _that_ escalated quickly.


----------



## MikeL (13 Sep 2012)

To be an officer you must have a university degree,  you can either enter the forces with one(DEO),  or in a entrance program(RMC, etc) that will get you a degree.

Think about what you want,  you have posts about Army Reserve,  Navy Reserve and now Air Force.  Don't worry about what is in demand,  browse the jobs and pick some that you are interested in.  If you want it,  wait for them to open don't settle on any trade just to get into the forces ASAP.

At least figure out your interests and what kind of work you can see yourself doing for 20 years.  Once you have a baseline you can pick trades you like and research them and call the CFRC about them and start the process to join.


----------

